# Bottle/decanter with inbuild filter or different route for cold brew?



## SimonVerhoeven (Sep 6, 2018)

So I'm trying to get started with cold brews. And I'm a bit curious about a recommended setup.

I was wondering if people would recommend just using a mason jar => double filtering it.

Or would something like:

https://www.amazon.de/Hario-Kaffeebereiter-Coldbrew-kaltgebr%C3%BChten-Dunkelbraun/dp/B00TF7WSVI/

or

https://www.amazon.de/KAFFEEBEREITER-TEEBEREITER-Edelstahl-Coffee-Gator/dp/B01N7KRQA0/ref=sr_1_4?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1536299181&sr=1-4&keywords=gator+filter

Work out better?

Recommendations for a total newbie are much appreciated!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I use the Oxo goodgrips one, but that's more for coldbrew concentrate, whereas the Hario seems more suited to ready-to-drink strength ( I guess you could do concentrate in it).

If you go for a ready-to-drink strength, the you need to consider whether there will be sufficient volume produced when allowing for brewing time. For example I get through 5-6 large mugs of decaf, and like a long brewing time (12+ hours), so would need 5-6 of the Hario devices. By making concentrate I can brew 250g of coffee grounds + 1l water at a time, and repeat the next day if I want to.

I used to use a plastic container, and strain it. It can be messy, and don't expect a filter such as pour-over cup size to be enough, they clog very quickly so you end up taking hours just to wait to get the next bit of mix into the filter. Now, if I need to do a decaf and normal brew simultaneously, I use the Oxo, and a plastic container, then filter the secondary lot via the oxo kit.

The above is cold brew immersion style, but there's also cold brew dripper style, such as Bruer.

Bottom line. Determine how much brewed coffee you'll need, that will help you establish the kit that suits you.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

AndyDClements said:


> I use the Oxo goodgrips one, but that's more for coldbrew concentrate, whereas the Hario seems more suited to ready-to-drink strength ( I guess you could do concentrate in it).
> 
> If you go for a ready-to-drink strength, the you need to consider whether there will be sufficient volume produced when allowing for brewing time. For example I get through 5-6 large mugs of decaf, and like a long brewing time (12+ hours), so would need 5-6 of the Hario devices. By making concentrate I can brew 250g of coffee grounds + 1l water at a time, and repeat the next day if I want to.
> 
> ...


That oxo one looks just the ticket for filling up a thermos quickly before work. Would you recommend it?


----------



## SimonVerhoeven (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a mini fridge, so I'd have to leave the oxo on a table and then refrigerate the result any major impact taste wise?

It's one of the reasons I'm looking at the bottle since it fits in the door.

Although for now I'm just using a glass flask I had lying around for my first attempt.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> That oxo one looks just the ticket for filling up a thermos quickly before work. Would you recommend it?


It works well for what I want. After a couple of years use (c3 brews/ wk) the filter is looking a little blocked in places, and the seal on the screw-in bit looking stained but still works well. the down side is that I have to drain it, then slightly compress the grinds with a spoon and re-drain as the grinds get set to loose state which means they hold a lot more of the liquid, so compressing then reduces the amount of liquid retained.

It can take quite a while to drain the brewed liquid, the first bit is rapid with visible solid stream pouring with perhaps 100ml in 15 seconds. The last 100ml could be 5 mins with just a drip then wait for another drip. If I'm getting c700ml of concentrate out from 250g coffee and 1050ml of water.

If I were to brew at drinking strength (perhaps 50g coffee and 600ml of water and a few ice cubes- guessing at ratios and volume) loosing the last few ml by not waiting would not matter. so the Oxo thing could work nicely for a flask fill.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

AndyDClements said:


> It works well for what I want. After a couple of years use (c3 brews/ wk) the filter is looking a little blocked in places, and the seal on the screw-in bit looking stained but still works well. the down side is that I have to drain it, then slightly compress the grinds with a spoon and re-drain as the grinds get set to loose state which means they hold a lot more of the liquid, so compressing then reduces the amount of liquid retained.
> 
> It can take quite a while to drain the brewed liquid, the first bit is rapid with visible solid stream pouring with perhaps 100ml in 15 seconds. The last 100ml could be 5 mins with just a drip then wait for another drip. If I'm getting c700ml of concentrate out from 250g coffee and 1050ml of water.
> 
> If I were to brew at drinking strength (perhaps 50g coffee and 600ml of water and a few ice cubes- guessing at ratios and volume) loosing the last few ml by not waiting would not matter. so the Oxo thing could work nicely for a flask fill.


Have a 1l flask so was thinking the concentrate & hot water route. May have to get one & have a play around.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

The bigger Hario Mizudashi's can be brewed at room temp and you could then either drink straight away (110g grounds per L water)at 50/50 or freeze into ice cube trays and add to a flask of cold water ( I do this on longer car work trips)

John


----------

